# Ultimate G-Body setup



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up

if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
mine,
telescopng 18"cyl. rear
telescoping drive shaft
single piston adex
10 batts
6" cyl. front
split belly
x frame upper control arms
caprice spindles
wraped lowers

est. 50" all day.

where could i get the best setup for this?
BM?
any pictures of cars with a similar setup?


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

4 pumps to the nose??


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

2 piston pumps to the front 120v to each


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 10:56 PM~5866822
> *You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
> you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you make it sound so easy. wanna price that for me too :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 11:01 PM~5866846
> *you make it sound so easy. wanna price that for me too :biggrin:
> *


cheap!!!!!!!call us on monday


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 11:30 PM~5866970
> *cheap!!!!!!!call us on monday
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 07:58 PM~5866345
> *What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up
> 
> if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
> ...


ill let you know in a couple weeks. im building you exact setup right now except my 18"s are not telescopic, my rear uppers are dropped, and im going to try a single non-piston first and see what it does :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 30 2006, 12:57 AM~5867296
> *ill let you know in a couple weeks. im building you exact setup right now except my 18"s are not telescopic, my rear uppers are dropped, and im going to try a single non-piston first and see what it does :biggrin:
> *


What it do?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 09:56 PM~5866822
> *You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
> you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT A V-6 IN MIND OR A V-8, I GOTS A V-8 AND SAME TYPE OF SETUP BUT ONLY DOING BOUT 40''. WHICH IS OK I GUESS, NO SPLIT BELLY THOUGH, 4.5 TON SPRING FULL STACK.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

V8 always why would anyone want a V6? :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 30 2006, 11:42 AM~5868612
> *V8  always why would anyone want a V6? :uh:
> *


i like my turbo v6 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

How about a 4-banger the way the gas iz!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 10:58 PM~5866345
> *What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up
> 
> if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
> ...


you forgot

*BUMPERS*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

/\ chrome suspension but cant find a way to plug the bumper hole.... i would never...

But did you notice he ask , single gate? I want to to a single hopper with my cutlass some day, might start this winter. I'm wanting to go all out except without a dozen batts or a full stack of 5tons.


----------



## dirtylef (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 30 2006, 09:56 PM~5871800
> *How about a 4-banger the way the gas iz!
> *


 :uh: 
:scrutinize: :nono: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 07:10 PM~5866406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: I COULD ONLY IMAGINE HOW MUCH WEIGHT THESE MUTHAFUCKA'S HAVE :uh: :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 26 2006, 03:47 PM~6048997
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: I COULD ONLY IMAGINE HOW MUCH WEIGHT THESE MUTHAFUCKA'S HAVE :uh:  :uh:
> *



for the record... the yellow lux has no added weight... other than the set-up. no solid anything, no lead, no trench plate... just good pumps and dialed in very well. Oh, one other thing... it's a double, not a single and this was one hell of a gas hop... haha.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 26 2006, 03:09 PM~6049067
> *for the record... the yellow lux has no added weight... other than the set-up. no solid anything, no lead, no trench plate... just good pumps and dialed in very well. Oh, one other thing... it's a double, not a single and this was one hell of a gas hop... haha.
> *


   MY BAD BIG HOMIE, DIDNT MEEN TO OFFEND YOU   DONT KNOW ABOUT THE OTHERS


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 11:56 PM~5866822
> *You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
> you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what size pumphead


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 26 2006, 06:45 PM~6049739
> *what size pumphead
> *



#11 marz or g force 2


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 09:56 PM~5866822
> *You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
> you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is the 1" pressure so you can use a bigger check valve?


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 07:58 PM~5866345
> *What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up
> 
> if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
> ...




split belly????
x frame upper control arms?????
caprice spindles?????
wraped lowers?????

can someone explaine these


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont have any of this done, so these are my "I think" answers. Correct me if im wrong.


> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Aug 27 2006, 02:07 AM~6051748
> *split belly???? Cutting the top of the front crossmember and pushing the frame apart to twist it.
> x frame upper control arms????? These are longer then G-body control arms, this gives it more travel.
> caprice spindles????? Allows more turns of a spring to be put in.
> ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 30 2006, 12:50 PM~5868417
> *YOU GOT A V-6 IN MIND OR A V-8, I GOTS A V-8 AND SAME TYPE OF SETUP BUT ONLY DOING BOUT 40''. WHICH IS OK I GUESS, NO SPLIT BELLY THOUGH, 4.5 TON SPRING FULL STACK.
> *


Shit that'll be cool with me :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 07:58 PM~5866345
> *What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up
> 
> if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
> ...



how about a wrapped frame so you dont buckle the car.
put that on the checklist also.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 27 2006, 04:32 AM~6051875
> *I dont have any of this done, so these are my "I think" answers. Correct me if im wrong.
> *


 why split the frame ???????? what are to pros on that


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Aug 26 2006, 04:09 PM~6049067
> *for the record... the yellow lux has no added weight... other than the set-up. no solid anything, no lead, no trench plate... just good pumps and dialed in very well. Oh, one other thing... it's a double, not a single and this was one hell of a gas hop... haha.
> *


SORRY BUT THAT CAR HAS WEIGHT!!! YES IT DOES. STOP LYING I TALKED TO OJ AND HE SAID FROM HIS OWN 2 LIPS THAT HIS CAR HAS WEIGHT!!!!! AND THIS WAS 3 WEEKS AGO.
AND THATS FOR THE RECORD. I AINT HATING BUT COME ON ANYTHING 50 AND OVER IS LOADED, AND IF YOU DONT KNOW THAT THEN YOU REALLY DONT KNOW SHIT!!!! BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK IF IT DOES OR DOESNT IT FUCKIN WORKS. WHY EVEN CARE IF ITS LOADED.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 27 2006, 08:52 PM~6055978
> *SORRY BUT THAT CAR HAS WEIGHT!!! YES IT DOES. STOP LYING I TALKED TO OJ AND HE SAID FROM HIS OWN 2 LIPS THAT HIS CAR HAS WEIGHT!!!!! AND THIS WAS 3 WEEKS AGO.
> AND THATS FOR THE RECORD. I AINT HATING BUT COME ON ANYTHING 50 AND OVER IS LOADED, AND IF YOU DONT KNOW THAT THEN YOU REALLY DONT KNOW SHIT!!!! BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK IF IT DOES OR DOESNT IT FUCKIN WORKS. WHY EVEN CARE IF ITS LOADED.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 27 2006, 07:52 PM~6055978
> *SORRY BUT THAT CAR HAS WEIGHT!!! YES IT DOES. STOP LYING I TALKED TO OJ AND HE SAID FROM HIS OWN 2 LIPS THAT HIS CAR HAS WEIGHT!!!!! AND THIS WAS 3 WEEKS AGO.
> AND THATS FOR THE RECORD. I AINT HATING BUT COME ON ANYTHING 50 AND OVER IS LOADED, AND IF YOU DONT KNOW THAT THEN YOU REALLY DONT KNOW SHIT!!!! BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK IF IT DOES OR DOESNT IT FUCKIN WORKS. WHY EVEN CARE IF ITS LOADED.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

ok ill add some ready mix to list then :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 27 2006, 09:52 PM~6055978
> *BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK IF IT DOES OR DOESNT IT FUCKIN WORKS. WHY EVEN CARE IF ITS LOADED.
> *



ok with that in mind. , you dont need to waste money on hydros, just have the trunk full of concrete. its much more exciting than tryin to get the most hop out of the least parts.


damn is everyone had 40 inches of lock up, 4 pumps to the front, and 1000 pounds inthe rear bumper, what would the challenge be,? To me the best part about it is tryin new or old tricks in combos that you think will give you the nches without having toadd that extra pump or those extra batteries.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 29 2006, 12:14 PM~6066669
> *ok with that in mind. , you dont need to waste money on hydros, just have the trunk full of concrete.   its much more exciting than tryin to get the most hop out of the least parts.
> damn is everyone had 40 inches of lock up, 4 pumps to the front, and 1000 pounds inthe rear bumper, what would the challenge be,?  To me the best part about it is tryin new or old tricks in combos that you think will give you the nches without having toadd that extra pump or those extra batteries.
> *


OK YOUR ON THE LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
DONT KNOW SHIT LIST.
1. AndrewH.



DAM YOUR THE FIRST ONE THATS PROBLY WHY YOUR CAR {IF YOU HAVE ONE NOT SAYIN U DONT BUT IF}DONT WORK? IF YOU DONT KNOW THEN YOU NEVER. IT TAKES BOTH GOOD PUMPS AND SOME FAT BITCHES IN THE TRUNK IF YOU REALLY WANNA GO SOME WHERE PLAYER!! SO KEEP THAT ON YOUR MIND AND IF FUCKERS WANNA USE FATBITCHS WHO GIVE A FUCK IS IT AGAINST THE LAW OR WHAT!!! LET ME KNOW??? SINCE WHEN HAS THER BEEN RULES ON THE STREETS, I LIKE MY BITCHES ON THE BUMPER HARD, DONT FORGET WEIGHT DONT ALWAYS GIVE YOU THE WIN!!!!!! OH AND VEGASHOPPER KNOW HIS SHIT HE WAS A LOWRIDER HOPP JUDGE, HES JUST FULL OF SHIT


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

GOT DAMM!!!! IS THERE WIEGHT IN IT? COME ON YOU CAN DO IT..


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

it aint hard 2 tell a weighted car from an unweighted car... when the car looks like its about to come back down, and instead it keeps going higher, its weighted!!! or if it keep gettin higher really slowly,,, usually its weighted...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah when weighted cars go up they go faster than not weighted cars. and when they rocking in the rear they usually will take longer to settle....... and it takes longer for them to come down from the hop when they up in the air :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I GOT TWO MORE TO PUT ON MY LIST???????? NUH IM JUST PLAYING REALLY SOMETIMES YOU CANT EVEN TELL EVERY CAR WORKS DIFFERENT


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 29 2006, 08:58 PM~5866345
> *What do you think would be the ultimate g body set up
> 
> if you could build the ultimate g-body what would it have?
> ...


NEW TRRAILING ARMS. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY....A GOOD SWITCH MAN


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Man I just saw some video clips of those cars and that shit is plain crazy. They all looked liked they had lead filled rear bumpers. Forget gas hopping these fuckers are riding wheelies. My opinion is that any car that hits the bumper and has to think about if it wants to come back down has a VW in the trunk. Fun to see but not for me.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 29 2006, 03:28 PM~6067656
> *OK YOUR ON THE LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> DONT KNOW SHIT LIST.
> 1. AndrewH.
> ...



yeah the way you fools think, its good you aint building nothing important in the world. or else trains would be powered by big rubber bands stretchedfrom point a to point b and elevators would be big ass teeter totters. Take your caveman antics and sit down 'cause if your rear wheel aint never left the ground, you shouldnt be claiming anything special. ANYONE can add weight to there trunk. Its not even cool, just for the circus bro, shit my kids appreciate.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THESE DROP REAR TAILING MOUNTS?


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

ANY PICS OF THIS DROP MOUNTS?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 7 2006, 07:24 PM~6127139
> *yeah the way you fools think, its good you aint building nothing important in the world. or else trains would be powered by big rubber bands stretchedfrom point a to point b and elevators would be big ass teeter totters. Take your caveman antics and sit down 'cause if your rear wheel aint never left the ground, you shouldnt be claiming anything special. ANYONE can add weight to there trunk. Its not even cool, just for the circus bro, shit my kids appreciate.
> *


wtf, man who gives a flying fuck, man your rear wheels aint supose to leave the ground, shit stop crying they aint your cars we aint crying about your shit, shit ther just hoppers i got show cars too and i mean show cars!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wanna see g-bodys on the umper using 16 or 18 inch pistons


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2006, 06:50 AM~6178988
> *i wanna see g-bodys on the umper using 16 or 18 inch pistons
> *




nobody? now i know sumone got pics


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

???


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2006, 06:50 AM~6178988
> *i wanna see g-bodys on the umper using 16 or 18 inch pistons
> *


SHITTY PIC HERE IS MY CUTTY WITH 16'S IN DA REAR


----------



## MALO (Aug 6, 2006)

Check it- 8 inch fronts,14 inch rears, 4 ton all aound, 4 pump g force, 6 deep cycle batts,extended uppers, entended rear lowers, #6 hoses- doin 45" average?
Mad 3's all day. will post pics if I can figure that shit out!
be easy...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 30 2006, 10:05 PM~6076683
> *yeah when weighted cars go up they go faster than not weighted cars. and when they rocking in the rear they usually will take longer to settle....... and it takes longer for them to come down from the hop when they up in the air :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

No shit?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MALO_@Sep 15 2006, 10:21 PM~6184276
> *Check it- 8 inch fronts,14 inch rears, 4 ton all aound, 4 pump g force, 6 deep cycle batts,extended uppers, entended rear lowers, #6 hoses- doin 45" average?
> Mad 3's all day. will post pics if I can figure that shit out!
> be easy...
> *


You got a 4 pump set-up with only six batteries and ,your doin 45''....Thats pretty impressive :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Sep 15 2006, 09:16 PM~6184244
> *SHITTY PIC HERE IS MY CUTTY WITH 16'S IN DA REAR
> 
> *



damn i cant see it try to repost!!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

so now the list is

telescopng 18"cyl. rear
telescoping drive shaft
single piston adex
10 batts
6" cyl. front
split belly
x frame upper control arms
caprice spindles
wraped lowers
4 tonnes all the way around
ready mix quick pour cement. 

2 hoochy mamas

est. 50" all day.
:biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## MALO (Aug 6, 2006)

no shit, I really dont know how or wuy It gets up like that, Im runnin 14's with 175/70/r14 with intertubes. like I said i was fukin amped. Of course it loses height after a few liks of the switch, (not enough juice I guess).
b easy....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MALO_@Sep 17 2006, 08:45 AM~6190390
> *no shit, I really dont know how or wuy It gets up like that, Im runnin 14's with 175/70/r14 with intertubes. like I said i was fukin amped. Of course it loses height after a few liks of the switch, (not enough juice I guess).
> b easy....
> *


i wanna c pics of this shit


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how bout helium 2 da front 2 tires? :roflmao: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

and the all importaint anti gravity moon dust :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

you be stealing my shit  ' anti gravity moon dust' i am going to tell elo! you mofo


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahahaha ur just scared cos elos gunna serve yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

3 /4batterys,concrete filled rear ,hopping 6ft!!! but its a shy car-cuz when u see it hop-i only measured 6 inchs!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha :biggrin: i must admit i was a bit worried at xtreme wheels when he rolled it out cos i knew the gp wasnt where it should be but i think we had him beat after i hit 46" n he got 6" lol


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 15 2006, 09:31 PM~6577506
> *:biggrin:
> *


JOJO YOUR COMPUTER HAVE ANY KEYS ON IT.....ALL I SEE IS :biggrin: EVERYWHERE.....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2006, 01:16 AM~6579163
> *JOJO YOUR COMPUTER HAVE ANY KEYS ON IT.....ALL I SEE IS  :biggrin: EVERYWHERE.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lets see sum more pics :biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2006, 01:16 AM~6579163
> *JOJO YOUR COMPUTER HAVE ANY KEYS ON IT.....ALL I SEE IS  :biggrin: EVERYWHERE.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no shit huh sup joey broken fingers!lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IM RUNNING A SINGLE PUMP TO THE NOSE WITH #11 PUMP HEAD AND 9 BATTERIES 108 VOLTS , 1" PRESSURE AND 1/2" RETURN WITH THE BIG CHECK A SQUARE DUMP #8 TO THE NOSE Y BLOCKED TO #6 WITH 8" CYLINDER FULL STACK OF 5 TONS 1-1/2 EXT UPPER CADDY ARMS (FULLY WRAPPED UPPERS A ND LOWERS,SPLIT BELLY , WRAPPED FRAME , 14" REAR CYLINDERS WITH 3.5 REAR COILS WORKING GOOD FOR ME...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Blast from the past


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 11 2007, 12:15 PM~7883125
> *IM RUNNING A SINGLE PUMP TO THE NOSE WITH #11 PUMP HEAD AND  9 BATTERIES 108 VOLTS , 1" PRESSURE AND 1/2" RETURN WITH THE BIG CHECK A SQUARE DUMP #8 TO THE NOSE Y BLOCKED TO #6 WITH 8" CYLINDER FULL STACK OF 5 TONS 1-1/2 EXT UPPER CADDY ARMS (FULLY WRAPPED UPPERS A ND LOWERS,SPLIT BELLY , WRAPPED FRAME , 14" REAR CYLINDERS WITH 3.5 REAR COILS WORKING GOOD FOR ME...
> *


how many inches


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

not sure dont have a meter to measure it....


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 12 2007, 01:40 AM~7887839
> *not sure dont have a meter to measure it....
> *




:0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2006, 10:56 PM~5866822
> *You need just a good front pump....like 3/4 or 1'' pressure , don't really even need a piston gate for 50'', but it would help.....
> you don't need to use tel-scopes either.....unless u wont a massive lock-up...tro do 50 or so ,some 14 or 16's will work. 4.5 ton coils, 2 #6 hoses to the front,stock rear trailing arms ,with some dropped upper mounts and 8 to the nose....your done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A QUESTION VATO WITH THE UPPER DROP MOUNT HOW IS IT POSSIBLE TO JUST KEEP THE REAREND JUST CHANGE ONLY 5 OR 10 DEGREES AND NOT HAVE IT POINTIN TOWARDS THE GROUND. PLUS I GOT 16' CYLINDER IN THE REAR AND CANT TELL IF I HAVE #9 OR 11 GEAR TO THE FRONT PUMP BUT RUNNIN 6 TO 7 BATTERIES TO THE FRONT PUMP ANY ADVISE PROFESSOR??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i love it when Ron comes in a post and tells evervyone like its not that hard to get what they aiming for. really keeps my hopes up that i wont be let down when i put this shizzle back together!!!


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy year old threads BATMAN


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Jun 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10977420
> *Holy year old threads BATMAN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------

